# Drop checker not changing colour - ok now



## Ajm200 (4 Apr 2010)

Just set-up CO2 on my new tank this am. Both drop checkers have stayed blue all day.   Moved the drop checker to a smaller tank with a working DIY solution this PM and the colour changed after an hour.

Drop checkers were postioned at the rear right and front center.

My question is how long do you think I should wait for the drop checker to change on the 500l tank before I start fiddling/changing stuff...

My setup.

525l tank
2 x fluval 405 with spray bars one below the other on the back wall pointing just below horizontal
JBL 602 CO2 seutup without the diffuser (It was just collecting the gas and releasing huge bubbles)  
Diffuser is  an Eheim air pump diffuser postioned directly below a filter input (used successfully for DIY CO2 on another tank.)
Bubble counter going very fast, can't really count.
Good stream of tiny bubbles all going into the filter input
No visible bubbles coming out of the spray bar
All connections tested with soapy water for leaks
Flow is good, small foreground plants are moving in the current.

The CO2 must be going somewhere..


----------



## Dolly Sprint 16v (4 Apr 2010)

*Re: Drop checker not changing colour*

Ajm200

I have a similar set up utilising the filter unit to mix / disperse the Co2 gas around the tank, every Saturday I do my 50% water change 100 litres which drops the water level below two of my DC's which then turn blue and it takes about 2 - 3 hrs to change colour back to the offish yellow colour. I would imagine with yours it might take longer as 500 litres is a mast amount of water. Give it time and the DC's will turn lime green and if you have minimal surface water distrubance the water will hold the residual gas.

Regards
paul.


----------



## Ajm200 (4 Apr 2010)

*Re: Drop checker not changing colour*

Excellent, thanks.  There is a ripple on the surface but no splashing.  Might dig out an air stone and setup a diy co2 unit on the other filter to help it along.  I'll stick a bit of easycarbo in there int the meantime to keep the plants happy.

Thanks again

Amanda


----------



## ceg4048 (4 Apr 2010)

*Re: Drop checker not changing colour*



			
				Ajm200 said:
			
		

> ..The CO2 must be going somewhere..


Hi,
   As in all tanks CO2 mostly goes up and out. That's why on large tanks it's a huge challenge getting good saturation. What works on a smaller tank is unforgiving on a large tank. Consider one or two in-line diffusers for a tank this size.

Cheers,


----------



## Ajm200 (4 Apr 2010)

*Re: Drop checker not changing colour*

Did consider it but have fluval ribbed hoses so was told inline was a problem.  600 quid over budget at the mo so can't afford to swap out hoses and attachments just yet.  Have got a tentative ok to an bigger filter with inline heaters and diffusers if I can save enough from selling the spare eggs that my chickens lay but that will take about 9 months min.


----------



## ceg4048 (4 Apr 2010)

*Re: Drop checker not changing colour*

Hmmm, yeah, budgets tend to get blown quite often in planted tanks. I wish I could help you but I don't think I can eat enough eggs to justify. In the meantime you'll have to keep your lighting very low (which lowers the CO2 demand), turn up the injection rate without distressing the fish, turn the gas on 2-3 hours before lights on and avoid high CO2 loving plants (like carpet plants.) Just stick with the hardy plants first.

Cheers,


----------



## Ajm200 (5 Apr 2010)

*Re: Drop checker not changing colour*

I have a small pond pump rated 550l per hour that used to power the filter on one of my old tanks.  Is it possible to rig this up with a diffuser inside the tank as a short term fix?  Has anyone tried this?


----------



## Ajm200 (5 Apr 2010)

*Re: Drop checker not changing colour*

Both drop checkers are now green so this is working.  Just took a long time to get sufficient co2 into the water.  Just needed to be patient.

Thanks everyone!


----------

